# Correlation between dere types and MBTI types.



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

State your dere type and your MBTI type.
That is all you need to do!









To the people who don't know what dere types are then allow me to explain:

* *





*Tsundere (tsun tsun shortened to tsun meaning to be pointed):*
A character development process that describes a person who is initially cold and even hostile towards another person before gradually showing a warmer side over time.

*Yandere (yanderu shortened to yan meaing to be ill):*
A character that is initially sweet and affectionate, with their love eventually turning into a stalkeresqe obsession and occasionally a murderous fixation on ‘getting rid of competition’ over time.

*Kuudere (kuuru shortened to kuu which meaning to be cool):*
A character that is cold, blunt, cynical, and pretty much doesn't care if her beloved dies. That's what she is on the outside but she is actually caring and nice on the inside.

*Dandere (danmari shortened to dan meaning to be silent):*
A character who is often silent and to themselves. It may be due to shyness or just because they’re the quiet type. However, when alone with the person they are attracted to, they usually come out of their shell and become more loving.

*Deredere (dere dere meaning to be 'Lovestruck'):*
A character who are entirely sweet and energetic and show this personality to everybody.

*Undere (Un meaning "yes"):*
A character who says yes to pretty much everything the one they love says. They agree as much as possible to become as close as they can to their love interest.

*Oujidere (Ouji meaning "Prince"):*
A character who wishes to be treated like a prince by the person he loves, even if they aren’t royalty in actuality.

*Himedere (Hime meaning "Princess"):*
A character who wishes to be treated like a princess by the person she loves, even if they aren’t royalty in actuality.

*Kamidere (Kami meaning "God"):*
A character with a god complex. They’re highly arrogant and proud, and aren’t afraid to speak their minds and show everyone how right they are.




Now that you understand, have fun!:


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

xNTJs are totally tsundere.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Enfp-Esfp are totally Derederes


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Always seen: 
ESTJ, ENTJ, ENTP as tsundere.
ISTJ, INTJ, INTP as kuudere.
ISFJ, INFJ, INFP as dandere.
ESFJ, ENFJ, ENFP as deredere.

ESTP, ISTP possible tsundere.
ISFP, ESFP possible deredere.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Kuudere


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Kuudere


LOL,wrong thread buddy


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

I totally see IxFP being yanderes. Sakura Matou from Fate/stay night is a good yandere example. :')


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Enfp-Esfp-Esfj-Enfj=Deredere

Intj-Intp=Kuudere

Isfj-Infj-Istj=Dandere

Infp-Isfp=Undere

Entj=Kamidere

Estj=Tsundere

Istp-Estp don't fit into any of these in my opinion.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I would see a yandere as:
ISFJ, ESFJ, ISFP.
(Obvious the unhealthy versions of the types).
Maybe ENFJ too for good keks.



> Istp-Estp don't fit into any of these in my opinion.


Yeah xSTPs are kind of lame.

ESTP would be: 
narcdere: (narcissism shortened to narc)
Someone who loves themselves more than anyone else.

ISTP would be:
mechdere: (mechanical shortened to mech)
Someone who loves their mechanics more than anyone else.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm an INFP and apparently a mix between dandere and kuudere


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

Perfect tsundere waifu.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Spleen said:


> View attachment 581073
> 
> 
> Perfect tsundere waifu.


He's confirmed kamidere


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

Kamidere on the outside, tsundere on the inside. He cannot fool me.

Gilgamesh is probably the ultimate kamidere with Griffith though.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Spleen said:


> Kamidere on the outside, tsundere on the inside. He cannot fool me.
> 
> Gilgamesh is probably the ultimate kamidere with Griffith though.


Yeah most likely with dio too


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh yeah, how could I have forgotten him? Muda da.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

INFJ 
Dandere

This was pretty fun to figure out which "dere" type I was, I never knew which one I was until now! Also didn't know how many different types there were. Cool stuff!


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> LOL,wrong thread buddy


Incorrect, Narci only said I should mention my dere type and MBTI, I posted my dere type.

I don't want to discuss dere type and MBTI types.

Good bye.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

INFP: Kuudere + Dandere


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Incorrect, Narci only said I should mention my dere type and MBTI, I posted my dere type.
> 
> I don't want to discuss dere type and MBTI types.


Oh right,I thought it was confusing for people since you have your mbti type as Esfj when you're not.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> Oh right,I thought it was confusing for people since you have your mbti type as Esfj when you're not.


Unsolicited typing. MODS help me Am being harassed.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Unsolicited typing. MODS help me Am being harassed.


Ban me


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> Ban me


Sexualize him.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

~*INTP*~

I used to be a *Tsundere* (very insecure about admitting my feelings towards another person in public, so I'd treat my love interest badly in front of the others so that they would think I don't care about her, which was, of course, an act.)

However, on the inside, I had the mentality of a *Yandere*. When someone interacted with my love interest, I wanted to kill him (how dare he, lol), but kept it to myself and pretended like I didn't care, since I wanted other people to believe that, and interfering would mean admitting my feelings.

Being obsessed with my love interest, I, despite this, wasn't the best at interacting with her, so I guess you could call me a *Dandere* as well.

When she became irrelevant in the environment (she's not there, nobody is talking about her, etc.), I didn't think about her either, and when I did, I tried to distract myself from her, keeping my cool, staying laid-back with an IDGAF attitude. I guess that also qualifies me as being a *Kuudere*.

Technically I'd also be a *Kamidere*, but not in the way in that I'd want my love interest to treat me like a god, but rather in the way that I display my intellectual superiority above others for her to acknowledge my intelligence and talent and love me more for it.

Maybe I could also be a *Yangire*, but not due to my love interest, but rather due to a stressful environment, giving me anxiety, depleting my energy to where it gets unhealthy, and then I snap and get violent and murderous thoughts towards everyone and everything causing me pain and suffering.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Shinsei said:


> Unsolicited typing. MODS help me Am being harassed.


...says a person who changes their displayed MBTI type like Suzumiya Haruhi changes haircuts.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Emologic said:


> ...says a person who changes their displayed MBTI type like Suzumiya Haruhi changes haircuts.


Not really I've only changed twice, Fuck I need to finish that show.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

Dandere & INFP.


----------



## aquaswim (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't really relate to any of them. The closest would be deredere but it doesn't really fit.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Emologic said:


> ~*INTP*~
> 
> I used to be a *Tsundere* (very insecure about admitting my feelings towards another person in public, so I'd treat my love interest badly in front of the others so that they would think I don't care about her, which was, of course, an act.)
> 
> ...


Ahem, hmmm....









Definitely a deredere.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Good gravy, were all these around 15 years ago? Only thing I remember people talking about were tsundere. 

I'm sure I would be kuudere by these definitions.

INTP


----------



## Luminis (Aug 8, 2016)

I´m probably a mix of kuudere, dandere and deredere

Edit: That is, if I ever had a love interest, then according to possible scenarios I imagined talking to a hypothetical crush, those three are probably something I´d be most similar to.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

narcissistic said:


> Ahem, hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deredere is the one type I don't fit to at all.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Emologic said:


> Deredere is the one type I don't fit to at all.


I was joking,
you're probably a mixture of kuudere and tsundere.


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm mostly a Dandere, maybe a little bit kuudere since my knee jerk reaction is to act like I don't care if I really, _really_ care. Hard to say since its been a while since I've had an actual love interest lol. My type is ISTJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

INFP
Eh... Kuudere I guess. Excessive affection is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm a wannabe kamidere.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Shinsei said:


> Not really I've only changed twice, Fuck I need to finish that show.


First I saw you being an INTJ, then an INFP, then an ISFJ, and now an ESFJ.


----------



## hizumi (Mar 7, 2016)

Hm, this is interesting. I'm INFJ and I used to believe I was tsundere but I found it really depends on the person and the super complicated relationship between us (even though the other person doesn't even know it's that complicated lol)
So now I'd probably be somewhere between kuudere and tsundere although I can totally relate to pretty much everything @Emologic said, but only when it comes to having a crush. If it's either a very close friendship or already a couple, this would immediately change into a somewhat protective dan- or deredere again depending on whether the other person is the quiet or the loud type.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Emologic said:


> First I saw you being an INTJ, then an INFP, then an ISFJ, and now an ESFJ.


After Mafia ends i'll change it back to my type, if it makes you happy.

I was going to explain why I changed to F types but CBF doing that.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Shinsei said:


> After Mafia ends i'll change it back to my type, if it makes you happy.
> 
> I was going to explain why I changed to F types but CBF doing that.


"Mafia"?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Emologic said:


> "Mafia"?


He's playing this game:
http://personalitycafe.com/mafia/914106-mafia-large-88-game-life-death-game-thread.html


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

narcissistic said:


> He's playing this game:
> http://personalitycafe.com/mafia/914106-mafia-large-88-game-life-death-game-thread.html


Reading the concept, it reminds me of Town of Salem.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Emologic said:


> Reading the concept, it reminds me of Town of Salem.


Town of Salem is actually a heavily modified, high-information variation on Mafia, so that makes sense.

Standard Mafia has a lot fewer roles per game, no will system, and finding anti-town is usually a game of "Is this person playing in a way to deliberately let town get lynched?". Mafia is usually biased towards the anti-town players winning because they can easily manipulate events without getting caught; Town of Salem, meanwhile, is biased towards town wins because there are so many roles that can help sniff out mafia and evil neutral roles. 

--

I'm not sure which kind of -dere I'd be. I'm not super cutesy happy on the surface all the time, but I'm also not unfriendly on first impression like most of the other variants. Maybe Dandere but I'm not necessarily quiet, just a little reserved and formal around people I don't know.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I haven't said it yet,but I think I'm a kuudere,but I don't relate that much to the description,just the one I end up leaning on the most.

Ie:I'm not rude irl.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I think I'm an undere.
Though I can become very kuudere.

Like a undere & kuudere switch that I can turn on or off.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

This wouldn't be a correlational study, freak.

I am ENFJ and I'm a mehdere. Lacking the dere. Shoot me.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

narcissistic said:


> I think I'm an undere.
> Though I can become very kuudere.
> 
> Like a undere & kuudere switch that I can turn on or off.


Kuudere - ok

Undere - ?
According to several definitions pulled from the internet, an Undere is a person who blindly agrees to whatever their love interest states. Sure, if one is heavily infatuated, it's reasonable, but it kind of throws skepticism and curiosity out of the window.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> This wouldn't be a correlational study, freak.
> 
> I am ENFJ and I'm a mehdere. Lacking the dere. Shoot me.


After a certain amount of results I'm going to record them and see if there is a correlation.
I can already see one without the use of records, but it's fun to do anyways.




Emologic said:


> Kuudere - ok
> 
> Undere - ?
> According to several definitions pulled from the internet, an Undere is a person who blindly agrees to whatever their love interest states. Sure, if one is heavily infatuated, it's reasonable, but it kind of throws skepticism and curiosity out of the window.


My inferior Fe can sometimes overwhelm me when I get a crush, which leads me being undere-like.
Usually it follows this pattern of deres when I get a crush:
Yandere->Undere->Kuudere->End of crush.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> After a certain amount of results I'm going to record them and see if there is a correlation.
> I can already see one without the use of records, but it's fun to do anyways.


Again: This wouldn't be a correlational study, freak.

You have independent variables - you can't be your dere types on a scale.

Point stands of you being wrong.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> you can't be your dere types on a scale.












I've already layed out a suggestion of what I predict each type's deres to be,
I'm just here for confirmation.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> Again: This wouldn't be a correlational study, freak.
> 
> You have independent variables - you can't be your dere types on a scale.
> 
> Point stands of you being wrong.


For once i agree with you freak.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> I've already layed out a suggestion of what I predict each type's deres to be,
> I'm just here for confirmation.


A correlational study would imply that you had two scales (I've forgotten all my terms and names) eg time, amounts, temperature. 

Dere and mbti types are independent variables. You are in one group or another. You can't be _more_ INTP than another INTP or ENFJ for example. You just are an INTP.



Shinsei said:


> For once i agree with you freak.


Well, I don't agree with you freak! (Dude, you need to get on quicker - this time zone is boring af)


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> A correlational study would imply that you had two scales (I've forgotten all my terms and names) eg time, amounts, temperature.
> 
> Dere and mbti types are independent variables. You are in one group or another. You can't be _more_ INTP than another INTP or ENFJ for example. You just are an INTP.
> 
> ...


I was at school and i was asleep


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> I was at school and i was asleep


I should come before anything in your life *squinty eyes*

Narci, you will record me accurately as an ENFJ Mehdere without the dere, right?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> A correlational study would imply that you had two scales (I've forgotten all my terms and names) eg time, amounts, temperature.
> 
> Dere and mbti types are independent variables. You are in one group or another. You can't be _more_ INTP than another INTP or ENFJ for example. You just are an INTP.


Is this your attempt at Te trolling?
You sound quite incoherent.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> I should come before anything in your life *squinty eyes*
> 
> Narci, you will record me accurately as an ENFJ Mehdere without the dere, right?


You have had that ENFJ for ages.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Is this your attempt at Te trolling?
> You sound quite incoherent.


This is neither Te nor trolling. You are measuring independent variables. How is that incoherent?


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> You have had that ENFJ for ages.


That's because I _am_ ENFJ. Duuuh.

Two posts in a row ftw!! (Making Narci's thread look more popular than it is here. You should thank me, Narci-warci)


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> This is neither Te nor trolling. You are measuring independent variables. How is that incoherent?


I'm using the term "correlation" as:
"a mutual relationship or connection between two or more things."
"the process of establishing a relationship or connection between two or more things."

You're using "correlation" as:
"interdependence of variable quantities."
"a quantity measuring the extent of the interdependence of variable quantities."

So, I'm actually correct.
Loser!


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> I'm using the term "correlation" as:
> "a mutual relationship or connection between two or more things."
> "the process of establishing a relationship or connection between two or more things."
> 
> ...


Threesome?


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> I'm using the term "correlation" as:
> "a mutual relationship or connection between two or more things."
> "the process of establishing a relationship or connection between two or more things."
> 
> ...


Oh wow. You googled "correlation definition" I should be soooo impressed.

You want to make it a "study", it's not a correlational study based on your variables. 

It's science, bitch!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> INTP - the geeky one


Legit dere type.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Legit dere type.


Yeah it's Otadere. They only show their soft side when they find someone to legitimately geek out with.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

tsun or kuu. i'd love to say kami since i'm the shit, but i won't.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah it's Otadere. They only show their soft side when they find someone to legitimately geek out with.


Seems legit.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Yup 100% Because_why_not approved and guaranteed.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Updated list:

*Kuudere*:Istj-Intj-Estj-Entj

Thinkers with no Fe.Much more difficult to get empathy/sympathy from them.

*Tsundere*:Istp-Intp-Entp-Estp

Thinkers with Fe in their stack, they turn out sweet/cute after you get to know them.

*Deredere*:Esfp-Enfp-Esfj-Enfj

Extroverted perceiving functions combined with a feeling type will make up for a kind, and outgoing individuals while Fe dominant make for the most social, and people loving type.

*Dandere*:Infj-Isfj

Leading with an introverted perceiving function such as Ni or Si, they won't be as outgoing as other feeling types, they will have the tendency to be more focused on their inner self.

*Undere*:Infps-Isfps

Fi doms won't fit into any other types, but they remain feelings type that may struggle with relationships.As they are clueless at how to get a date, they will eventually fall down the path of underes.

This level of reasoning is possible for ColdNobility[...]

_What do you think everyone?_​


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

This is an old meme,
but your reasoning is reasonable.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Yup, definitely a Tsundere.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

I think the ones that fit me better are tsundere and kuudere, but the latter sounds more like me. I do am cold at first impression, but I am not openly hostile to people unless they give me a reason to be.

kamidere might fit me to when I'm having my five minutes of megalomania, but I guess that could apply to anyone.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

entp; mix of tsundere and deredere probably


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

intp, mixture of kuudere and dandere


----------



## NozomiKei (Dec 11, 2016)

INTJ - If anything I would be derekuu as I initially seem sweet and energetic but after you know me you'll see more of the real me being cold, pragmatic, and blunt.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

ISFP: Dandere definitely, occasionally Deredere


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Tsundere or Kuudere = (Fi) + (Te) + xxxJ


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

ENTP and OMG @narcissistic I'm totally:

_Yandere (yanderu shortened to yan meaing to be ill):
A character that is initially sweet and affectionate, with their love eventually turning into a stalkeresqe obsession and occasionally a murderous fixation on ‘getting rid of competition’ over time._


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Ouijadere


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I'm a dandere I think, but I can be a deredere from time to time.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Based on this, I'd be Kuudere. Except I would care if someone died internally, just that my external expression wouldn't show it much.


----------



## Ahiko (Dec 20, 2011)

INFP here! I'm a cross between Yandere, Himedere and Dandere


----------



## Lann the Clever (Jan 30, 2017)

Librarylady said:


> Based on this, I'd be Kuudere. *Except I would care if someone died internally, just that my external expression wouldn't show it much.*


That's what they are like. They may not cry in front of other people but they will hurt inside.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

INFJ, I am either dandere or deredere (or maybe both. lol)


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a strange mixture of deredere and dandere.... yeah, I'm pretty sure that isn't type related...


----------



## PixeledCherry (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm a Dandere with a little Kuudere...


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

I'm pretty sure i'm a mix of dandere, deredere, and a bit tsundere lite lol (just a little!).
It seems kinda weird for an ENFP to be dandere but I think a lot of us actually become quite shy around "crushes" because we're normally the opposite. And the situation throws us off. But I mean, we are the most introverted extroverts anyway. Which is 100% true for me.

The combination of these three are definitely how I was with my fiance when we met. 

I've been in a relationship forever so i'm useless in this topic lol. I come off like 100% kuudere/dandere now especially around objectively attractive men... because I legitimately don't want them to notice me... since I am already spoken for  but navi you're taking this conversation all wrong you literally don't even understand the subject at all there was no reason for you to even mention that idiot everyone is like that

My ENTP is like 100% yandere xD


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm probably 100% Dandere :dry: bc people say I don't talk a lot (just not to you )

Types that identify as that one are probably introverts


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm somewhere between kuundere and dandere *or* kuundere and deredere if I could guess.


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm an INFJ between dandere and deredere, depending on if I'm feeling outgoing or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

I would see myself as more of a tsundere.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I am definitely kuudere. I have run into problems with this in the past, because I have left girlfriends feeling neglected. It's one of the things that I need to work on.


----------



## Potattow (Jan 9, 2021)

bremen said:


> Enfp-Esfp are totally Derederes


or genki


----------

